# Convert a 60in 27hp Toro Z-master



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The most obvious approach is to replace the engine with a suitably large electric motor (able to produce 27 hp at the same speed as the engine runs), with a controller set up to run the motor at that constant speed, and look for a place to put a *lot* of battery. There are more sophisticated designs, too.


----------

